# Pictus Catfish, Yoyo Loach



## 0ut0fsight4443 (Feb 5, 2014)

I have a 55 gallon tank that is currently home to a Pictus Catfish and a Yoyo Loach, among others. 

Why do they hate each other so? Every time I do a water change the Loach and the Catfish always fight for at least a day after. The Loach gets white with stress when the Catfish invades his side of the tank. The Catfish will not willingly go back to his own side, and infuriates the Loach because of it. I would love to separate them but I can't, as the Loach has already been exiled to this tank for picking fights with my new betta. (Didn't have a problem with the old one before he died, they even slept together on his hemic) And he love chasing around the Angelfish, and has a great relationship with the Pleco. Any suggestions to separate the two within the same tank without a barrier?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Because both need a school of their own . Keeping those kinds of fish as individuals almost always is a problem.


----------



## 0ut0fsight4443 (Feb 5, 2014)

I couldn't take it any more. So the Loach has be exiled to the ten gallon by himself, for a while. I had a little Pictus in the ten gallon that I was afraid to put in with the loach because of the behavior between the other one, and because she is so small. I was scared that the loach would attack her like he does the bigger one and because the loach is at least an inch larger then the little pictus. So far everything is good. The 4" pictus scared the 2" pictus a little right off the bat, but that was because he was so excited to finally have a friend. Now they all are a lot happier. Well except the Loach. But he will get over himself.


----------



## 0ut0fsight4443 (Feb 5, 2014)

But now I have a ten gallon tank with a single loach added to my collection. Should I just stick with other Loaches for tank mates? Like one more because two would push the size limit of the tank?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

What you should do is return/rehome it. If you can't provide an appropriate school or even an appropriate tank size for that matter, there aren't any other options. Well, none that I would suggest or endorse.


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

l bet you have less problems if you keep both species in groups because they will socialize within thier own species rather than fight with each other. 
Also add more rocks, caves, driftwood... 
Good luck!


----------



## 0ut0fsight4443 (Feb 5, 2014)

Well I do have another 55 gallon tank that needs some things before I can set it up. I had intended it to go to the angelfish and the pictus, after I get them big enough to sex. (I think I have almost sexed them now, but they are still a little young.) So for now I have him exiled because he can't play nice with the others. I just don't want him kill anymore of my fish. The Loach has already killed my pregnant and only female neon, about three months ago. I had intended to get him two more friends in time but in a ten gallon? I don't think that will work.


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

I think a 55 gal with pictus and yoyo loaches would be awesome. Maybe 5 of each.

Sorry to hear of your troubles with the loach. They are maybe my favorite type of fish. I have 6 zebra loaches and 10 kuhli loaches, great fish but they do have a few special needs. Its important to keep them in a group or school for them to behave naturaly. Also some compatibility issues, but I think pictus might be good with them. Do yoyo loaches get a bit bigger than zebras? If so then i think they might be ok with pictus cats. Not sure of water chemistry requirments for each fish.

Same with the pictus. If you have only one, you will probaly never see him behave naturaly. I think 5-7 is probaly ideal for a fishtank.
I think once you get your fish in schools, you will see a better side of these very interesting fish.


----------



## 0ut0fsight4443 (Feb 5, 2014)

Well the loach I have is a Yoyo Loach, I was thinking three of each. I don't want to overload the tank. And the main fish that would be going with the loach I currently have is his only friend, would be the Pleco. I really don't want to put the catfish and loach back together anytime soon now. Although they only attack each other for about a day after every partial water change. Its just hard to watch them go at it and the yellow brown boy, go white with stress.


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

I said burmese loach... yoyo loaches are great. I never had any but I see them a lot. 
Good luck with your fish!


----------

